# Speaker Risers ??



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a set of HPS SR-70 speakers which are mainly the same as Klipsch Heresy speakers. I see that the Klipsch come with slant risers so when they are placed on the floor they angle the speaker up toward the LP. I was going to buy some risers from Crites site for $30 a pair and then I saw these foam wedges that are made to do the same thing. Is there a reason that anyone would know of that would make using one better than the other. Here are the wooden ones. http://critesspeakers.com/heresy-slant-risers.html And here are the foam ones. http://www.foambymail.com/MIW/monitor-isolation-wedge.html


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I would go with wood. The more solid foundation will usually give sharper imaging, and possibly firmer bass response.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing but the foam say's 2 wedges together will hold 100lbs so it must be pretty dense. I guess there is a reason Klipsch made them from wood but I haven't really seen any discussion on audio benefits except the obvious of getting the midrange horn pointing at your ears. I have them on stands but I read that the Heresy has better bass when placed on the floor. Thanks Wayne...:T


----------

